# Aquagloves



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a pair of Aquagloves cheaper than $20 from J&L Aquatics (not including shipping) ? It is $15 + shipping in the States.

Also where can you get the Aquamend? I can not find it from Home Depot. What are the substitute I can use?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

not too sure what exactly these are, but they just look like long pvc or nitrile gloves. You can get them from any Acklands Grainger or any other safety supply store. McCordick glove and safety is in Cambridge, not sure where you are. They should be about 10-15 a pair depending on how thick you need. And no shipping costs :


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks like this:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3871&pcatid=3871


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

no likey dirty fishy poopy water? awwwwwwwwww


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

would a garbage bag with elastic work? thats all that looks like to me lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ScoobyDoo said:


> would a garbage bag with elastic work? thats all that looks like to me lol


Actually I'll have to try that one. It's the tacticle feel that I'm looking for. I've got a pair of heavy PVC blue gloves from Can.T which are good for smaller tanks and other chores but it's finger area it too thick/stiff on the PVC to handle delicate things like moving plant or picking up delicate things. Dishwasher thin gloves in the fingers area are what I'd like but not sure if I can find any with that thiness in the finger area in a elbow or shoulder length glove.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

I like to use those thin bags from the supermarket produce section that comes in a roll. Much thinner, small enough to fit over your hand, and clear.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

freddymp said:


> I like to use those thin bags from the supermarket produce section that comes in a roll. Much thinner, small enough to fit over your hand, and clear.


Clear thin bags you put the produce in is good if it's air tight and you're only dealing with a 5.5gal or less tank. Anything larger you risk water going into the bag unless your water levels are really that low.


----------

